

Netflix Calls Out Verizon On Their Loading Screen - jaldoretta
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/netflix-calls-verizon-right-big-red-screen/?utm_campaign=trueAnthem%3A%20Trending%20Content&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=Twitter#!VvVBq

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853603).

